# SPL Enclosure Questions



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

I have built a 6.6 cf enclosure for 2 kicker L5, I have yet to biuld the front plate, is it better to leave the port in the middle or move the port to the far drivers side of the vehicle, also bondo in the corners and fiber glassing the inside wht is this so beneficial??


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Port location does not matter on the box. Just be sure where ever that port is that there is plenty of room in the vehicle to allow it to "breath".

The bondo and fiberglassing corners is just to strengthen the box. If you are doing a square port and there are some bends then put some in the corners inside the port to smooth out the airflow.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

fiberglas resin on inside , port in the drivers side rear corner , round every corner inside and out.


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey thanks for all the help..here are the results..Thanks again !!!


YouTube - The Ranger 1st SPL Run


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Let us know how loud it gets


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Not bad at all!!! 149.8 is a pretty nice number with a single L5!!!


----------

